
Houses Of – Beautiful houses across the globe - flayks
https://housesof.world
======
flayks
Stack: Svelte/Sapper, SCSS/BEM, Anime.js, Scroll-out

Under the hood: Directus (Headless API/CMS), Docker, Drone CI/CD

